# Seiko 6309-7040 Bezels



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

I just received one of my 'grails' this week. Some of you will remember that I had put up some photos in the past showing a 6309 that I had bought a few months ago. That particular one was bought of the 'bay' from a local seller who has them on the bay almost every week. Anyway was never pleased with it. The first one I got wasn't calibrated right and the hour and second hands didn't meet at 12 O'clock, so that was returned, the second replacement had a 6309-7002 caseback, and so I got a refund. Both had aftermarket dials, bezel inserts and hands and was over polished if you know what I mean.

Anyway, I recently purchased a 6309 from SCWF and it's basically all original except for the bezel insert. At least it's a 'l' instead of a '1' . The seller said he would include the original bezel insert. So here's a comparison shot with the original bezel raised to the same height of the replacement so that the scale remains the same.










You can see that:

1) the bezel dot at 12 o'clock is larger in the original and almost meeting the two sides of the triangle.

2) the font in the original is smaller and more defined

3) you probably can't see this but the original as a slight 'angle' to it. By that I mean that the outer edges are slightly raise compared with the centre edge.

As for the dial, I don't have any photos, but can say that the original dial has a smaller font for all the words as well as a smaller and clearer suwa sign.

Hope this helps for those looking for a 6309-7040 in the future.


----------



## bill (Oct 16, 2004)

Thanks for that quick guide.

its good to see the two bezels side by side for comparison.

Bill


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Also have to agree that's a great post


----------



## mattjg01 (Jul 3, 2006)

Great posst, very useful. I picked up a 6309 off the bay last year and it took a lot of searching and careful checking of pics to pick up a decent one that wasn't made mainly from new parts. I was fotunate to get one that looks to have the original dial, case and bezel insert and only the hands are replacement although a close match to the originals.


----------

